# Anybody from Westchester NY?



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! I am sure you will find someone from nearby. I have a friend in Danbury CT. Which I do not think is too far. But I am not sure he is a member here.


----------



## jeremyk45 (May 23, 2013)

Welcome! I am from Gardiner, NY in Ulster County.


----------



## iokra (Feb 3, 2017)

jeremyk45 said:


> Welcome! I am from Gardiner, NY in Ulster County.


Hi, thank you for replying. I checked your web site and it looks like you are getting the packaged bees sometime in May. I ordered my bees end of March, do you think it is too soon for my location?


----------



## iokra (Feb 3, 2017)

Thank you. Danbury is not that far. I hope I can get in touch with your friend. Would love to join local bee association and take some classes but there is nothing that I find around me


----------



## iokra (Feb 3, 2017)

iokra said:


> HI Everybody, I'm brand new to the forum as well as to the beekeeping and I can't seem to find anybody in my area. Im from Westchester NY. Anybody leaves near me?


Thank you. Danbury is not that far. I hope I can get in touch with your friend. Would love to join local bee association and take some classes but there is nothing that I find around me


----------



## jeremyk45 (May 23, 2013)

End of March can be early if you have never done it before but not impossible. It is definitely easier that early if you have some drawn comb to put the package on around here. I have started packages on foundation in March before but you will need to feed them. Welcome to the wonderful world of beekeeping.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

